# shark fishing rod reels and gear i need to do it



## fishing 124 (Dec 7, 2021)

am getting rady to go to ocean city in the month of may for sharks need some help on gear choice


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

I just learned about this… do it with one rod, a special rig, and no kayak.






I’ve got a built HDXT that he uses in this video that I might be willing to sell. Let me know, and I’ll check the selling rules for this forum to see how to proceed..


----------



## fishing 124 (Dec 7, 2021)

ok cool what rod reels\ and hooks do i need


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

fishing 124 said:


> ok cool what rod reels\ and hooks do i need


For the above technique, a heaver, a large-ish casting reel or 8000 spinning reel, 8oz.+ sputnik or grip sinker, slider rig, 9/0-11/0 circle hooks, fighting belt.


----------



## fishing 124 (Dec 7, 2021)

ok going to alltackle to get some stuff soon


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Deon is THE shark Hunter, no question, dunno what reel, got to be big gamefish reel, and he gets by fine with a breakaway HDX.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Are you familiar with long distance casting? If you do go with a set-up like this, look up reel tuning, shock leaders, and do some practicing in a safe location. Probably don’t want a levelwind reel, and nothing bigger than a 50 wide or 4/0. Mono, not braid. …just in case you didn’t know this stuff already.

And feel free to ask more questions on this forum.


----------



## fishing 124 (Dec 7, 2021)

went to all tackle got 5 peen warfarfe cating rod and reel combos spooled with 80lb braid and a 200 pound shock leader and some peen spinning rod with reels


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Cool. I think those are shorter rods than what I was thinking, but I’ve seen videos of people casting gear like that over 100 yards with 4-5 oz. sinkers. Or are you kayaking your baits out? Trolley rigs, like they do on piers for king mackerel fishing, might be another option.

Deploying big baits from shore is the biggest challenge in the land based shark fishing game.


----------



## fishing 124 (Dec 7, 2021)

casting and are gointo do fishfinder rig with wire and some kitefishing


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

fishing 124 said:


> casting and are gointo do fishfinder rig with wire and some kitefishing


How's yer casting for distance going?


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Check out apex anglers on instagram i believe he fishes up that way. Maybe buy and sell a cheap kayak on your trip to have the option to paddle your baits put some. You should be able to get into some rays and sand bars and sand tigers


----------



## fishing 124 (Dec 7, 2021)

thinking about geeting a kayak from dicks someting inexpinsve mayde the frenezy


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

fishing 124 said:


> thinking about geeting a kayak from dicks someting inexpinsve mayde the frenezy


How's the sharking going?


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I hope the OP didn't get bit.


----------

